# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > TRAINING/DIET/CYCLE ACCOUNTABILITY LOGS >  PB's eclectic log

## PeanutbutterDC

Hello, friends!
The purpose of my log is to track diet compliance, training, cardio, sleep, and other factors to gain insight, suggestions, and encouragement from the community.
I'll post history, baseline, goals, program, etc shortly

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I've been working out since I was a teenager (51, now). I've been dieting since I was 7. I was in the best shape of my life when my profile pic was taken a year ago. Around 12% bodyfat. Since then I've put on >10 pounds, both fat and lean. My current bf is 16% per hydrostatic testing
I'm 5'1 and 125 pounds
I'm not on a cycle rn, but I did a 16 week var cycle last summer. When I get a little leaner and back in the habit of 100% diet compliance I'll probably do another var cycle
I had a bodybuilding coach for 18 months, but had to drop his services for financial reasons 

More on my goals and program later

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Current goals: lose fat, hold onto muscle. I can't do a lot of cardio rn so my plan is tighten up my diet. Using a plan my former coach gave me:

PF plan
Meal1: 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites 
Meal 2: 5 oz (cooked) chicken breast and 2/3 oz almonds
Meal 3: same as 2, or protein "ice cream" * and 2/3 oz almonds 
Meal 4: 5 oz (cooked) top round steak and 2/3 oz almonds 
Meal 5: 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites

Also: 1 c veggies as a snack or with any meal

* protein ice cream is 49g Devotion protein, ice and water for 175 cal, 2.5g fat, 5.5g carb, 35g protein 


PV plan 
Meal 1: 9 egg whites
Meal 2- 5: 5 oz chicken breast
Allowed substitution: 5 oz beef for one meal, protein "ice cream"* for one meal

2 cups veggies 

I take all the vitamins, too

I'll do PF or PV depending on my plans for the day and how I'm feeling

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Workout split - shoulder focus
Day 1: 
Chest 15-18 sets
Side/front delts 9 sets 
Glutes 5 sets

Day 2:
Back 15-18 sets
Rear delts 4 sets
Glutes 6 sets

Day 3: 
Shoulders 12-15 sets
Traps 3 sets
Calves 3 sets
Glutes 4 sets

Rest day here or after Day 4, depending on what's going on in my life/schedule 

Day 4:
Quads 20 sets
Glutes 5 sets

Day 5:
Triceps 12 sets
Biceps 12 sets
Calves 3 sets
Glutes 5 sets

Day 6:
Hams 15 sets
Side/front delts 9 sets
Abs 6 sets
Glutes 3 sets

Day 7:
Shoulders 15-18 sets
Traps 3 sets
Glutes 3-6 sets

Rest day

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Yesterday was a PF day. I didn't measure my almonds so most certainly had more than 2/3 oz

Had a great arms workout, but skipped training glutes. I listen to my body. When I'm done, I'm done.

Did not get enough sleep last night
No cardio yesterday or today

Today is a PV day

----------


## Capebuffalo

Following.

----------


## Charlie67

Me too, good to have you back PB.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Thanks, guys!
This is a hard time of day for me. I'm tired and hungry, I'm cooking for my son, but I'm not having meal #4 for another hour or 90 minutes. Snacking on snap peas and thinking about how great 12% bodyfat feels

Keep me in your prayers ;P

----------


## Proximal

Damn! 12%?

Kill it PB! 

A pleasure to follow you on this journey, TY for sharing!

----------


## KittyO1

Im in! Glad you made a log! Ive debated on one myself! Needing a little extra motivational boost some days!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I’m in! Glad you made a log! I’ve debated on one myself! Needing a little extra motivational boost some days!


Do it!!!
Or log on here with me  :Smilie:

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Damn! 12%?
> 
> Kill it PB! 
> 
> A pleasure to follow you on this journey, TY for sharing!


Not 12% rn. I'm at 16% currently, but last April I was down to 12%. It was awesome. I didn't have abs (too much loose skin didn't help), but I was pretty ripped otherwise My goal is 10-12%

----------


## Proximal

> Not 12% rn. I'm at 16% currently, but last April I was down to 12%. It was awesome. I didn't have abs (too much loose skin didn't help), but I was pretty ripped otherwise My goal is 10-12%


Hear you bout the loose skin  :Frown: 

Leave the bare middles for the kids, it's only a small part of the anatomy anyways!

----------


## kelkel

Subbed.

----------


## Obs

> Hello, friends!
> The purpose of my log is to track diet compliance, training, cardio, sleep, and other factors to gain insight, suggestions, and encouragement from the community.
> I'll post history, baseline, goals, program, etc shortly


Yeehaw!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Meal 5

Stayed on diet 100% today
Great hamstring workout tonight. Hit shoulders, glutes, and abs too
Woohoo

Gotta stay up late tonight with work. Tomorrow is going to be a real challenge but I'm hoping to get cardio in the afternoon and shoulders in the evening. 

Looking forward to Saturday. It's a rest day and cheat meal day.

Okay, friends! What's your favorite cheat meal?

----------


## Old Duffer

> Meal 5
> 
> Stayed on diet 100% today
> Great hamstring workout tonight. Hit shoulders, glutes, and abs too
> Woohoo
> 
> Gotta stay up late tonight with work. Tomorrow is going to be a real challenge but I'm hoping to get cardio in the afternoon and shoulders in the evening. 
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday. It's a rest day and cheat meal day.
> ...


Some kind of dessert. Something like warm cherry pie with vanilla ice cream on the side

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Meal 5
> 
> Stayed on diet 100% today
> Great hamstring workout tonight. Hit shoulders, glutes, and abs too
> Woohoo
> 
> Gotta stay up late tonight with work. Tomorrow is going to be a real challenge but I'm hoping to get cardio in the afternoon and shoulders in the evening. 
> 
> Looking forward to Saturday. It's a rest day and cheat meal day.
> ...


Pizza and donuts! 
I've been thinking about trying keto just to put more of a barrier between pizza and me.... Maybe it will make it a little easier not to eat it....

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## Proximal

> Okay, friends! What's your favorite cheat meal?


I'm down with pizza, not really a desert guy.

A monster bowl of pasta & tons of meat sauce.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Meal 2: 5oz chicken, 2/3 oz almonds, supps

----------


## KittyO1

Love the Star Wars container! 

Im have a huge sweet tooth so anything sweet is my favorite cheat! Reeses for sure! Haha

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Love the Star Wars container! 
> 
> I’m have a huge sweet tooth so anything sweet is my favorite cheat! Reese’s for sure! Haha


Omg, Reeses! Yes!

I admit I sometimes steal my son's Star Wars containers. No shame  :Wink:

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

More pics of food  :Smilie: 

We have 6 egg whites and 2 whole eggs, scrambled and topped with Everything But the Bagel seasoning. That's meal 1 and 5 for PF days

Also shown, protein "ice cream". It's a blend of Devotion Angel Food Cake protein, Devotion Flex Flavors Monster Cookie flavoring, water and ice. It whips up into a delicious ice cream in the blender 

As for my cheat meal tomorrow: I'm planning on whatever I end up feeding my son (it'll be good though) and a couple vodka cocktails later that night. Plan on spending the day supervising/chaperoning a get together of two special needs teenagers. I'll need a drink after that lol! It'll be fun but exhausting

----------


## Obs

> More pics of food 
> 
> We have 6 egg whites and 2 whole eggs, scrambled and topped with Everything But the Bagel seasoning. That's meal 1 and 5 for PF days
> 
> Also shown, protein "ice cream". It's a blend of Devotion Angel Food Cake protein, Devotion Flex Flavors Monster Cookie flavoring, water and ice. It whips up into a delicious ice cream in the blender 
> 
> As for my cheat meal tomorrow: I'm planning on whatever I end up feeding my son (it'll be good though) and a couple vodka cocktails later that night. Plan on spending the day supervising/chaperoning a get together of two special needs teenagers. I'll need a drink after that lol! It'll be fun but exhausting


You are a tough lady.
It never ceases to amaze me the awesome people that congregate here. 

If I was picking a wife other than the awesome gf I have, I would come here and flirt.

----------


## Obs

Its crazy that some of the most solid women I have read about online are like you and german89. 


You teo have no idea how few of you exist in the modern world.

----------


## Proximal

> Plan on spending the day supervising/chaperoning a get together of two special needs teenagers. I'll need a drink after that lol! It'll be fun but exhausting


That is a tough day & worthy of a couple (or more) drinks afterwards.

----------


## KittyO1

That protein ice cream sounds amazing!! 

Hope the day goes well! Im sure it will have its fun points as well as keeping you on your toes!

----------


## Charlie67

> Okay, friends! What's your favorite cheat meal?


Chicken nachos with TONS of cheese. Crunchy and goey are my two favorite flavors.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

The kids' playdate went well. We dyed eggs, did a craft project, and went for a swim. The kids wanted In N Out (yuck!), so I had diet meal and too much candy to admit exactly how much that was. I saved a little room for a drink or two later 

Stealing this from Cowboy...
Daily gratitude: I'm thankful I have the time and means to spend a Saturday afternoon with my son and his friend doing fun stuff; and that they still like having me around!

So, rest day from the gym, cheat meal, and hopefully I'll be rested up and ready to kill it tomorrow with a PF day, cardio, and chest wo

Happy Easter!

----------


## Proximal

Cowboys daily gratitude is a thing of beauty & is very infectious

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I failed to do cardio today, but I did get a nap and sometimes that's more important 
Got a good chest workout tonight. I get a little frustrated at my lack of strength sometimes. Lifting lighter than I used to. A couple years ago I was benching close to 150 for 1rm, sets for reps were always 105 or more. Today I did sets at 65, 95, 85, 75, and 65 again. I'm working out really hard. Didn't take any time off. It sucks to see the numbers so low.
I'm spending a lot more time under tension and taking much shorter breaks. I'm sure those factors play into it.
I dont train for strength, so I try not to focus on those numbers, but I admit it still bothers me.

Had a good diet day. Stayed on track. 

Have a great week, everyone!

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I failed to do cardio today, but I did get a nap and sometimes that's more important 
> Got a good chest workout tonight. I get a little frustrated at my lack of strength sometimes. Lifting lighter than I used to. A couple years ago I was benching close to 150 for 1rm, sets for reps were always 105 or more. Today I did sets at 65, 95, 85, 75, and 65 again. I'm working out really hard. Didn't take any time off. It sucks to see the numbers so low.
> I'm spending a lot more time under tension and taking much shorter breaks. I'm sure those factors play into it.
> I dont train for strength, so I try not to focus on those numbers, but I admit it still bothers me.
> 
> Had a good diet day. Stayed on track. 
> 
> Have a great week, everyone!


You always lose strength while cutting calories. It sucks. I don't train for strength, but subconsciously I still want to bench press a truck one day.
But I did hear when that happens (loss of strength due to cal deficit), you should keep the weight the same (if able) and do less reps. Buuuutttttttt who knows. I feel like a lot of these "experts" are really just making conjecture and there is really no science to back it up when it comes to stuff like this.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Got some cardio this morning. Did some skating skill drills. Not too intense, but a little something to get back into it

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Had a good back workout tonight. I started with rack pulls: 95×20, 115x12, 125x12. Tbar rows 30 sec on/ 30 sec rest for 4 sets 25x15/14/11/14. Reverse grip bent row drop sets (bc limited bb available) 80 & 40 for 9 and 12/ 8 and 12/ 6 and 10/ 6 and 10. 4 sets shotgun row. 3 sets straight arm lat pulls. Rear delt fly on pec deck. Hip extensions/glutes for 6 sets

Had a good diet day: egg whites, chicken, more chicken, steak, and protein "ice cream". And plenty of veggies. Low fat, low carb day

My motivation is high bc I'm feeling so fat lately. Big weight bump after my cheat meal Saturday 

I'll start posting my weight and pics

Night y'all!

----------


## KittyO1

Great work girl! I feel you on the strength loss! Its a mental battle sometimes! You know it doesnt matter but sometimes you just want to move something heavy and feel accomplished! Lol

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Weight this morning was 125.8
On a PV diet day, today. Going well so far.
Did cardio-ish with my son. We went on a long scooter ride. He's on Spring Break and needs constant close supervision so unless I hire a babysitter I have to cajole him into cardio with me. I'm thankful he was a good sport about it. We were out for an hour, hit some hills along the way  :Smilie: 

I have a sitter tonight so I can go to the gym and smash my shoulders

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Killed shoulders tonight. 15 sets. 3 of traps, 3 calves, 4 glutes 

I have 20 sets of quads and 5 glutes for tomorrow. Any suggestions? What are your favorite quad exercises?

Had a good diet day. It was basically pv, but I used a couple whole eggs (so 6 whites plus 2 whole, instead of 9 whites only). That was meal 1 and 5. Had 5oz chicken and 1/2 cucumber for 2. Protein "ice cream" for 3. 5oz top round and 1/2 red bell pepper for 4. It doesn't sound like a lot of food, but I'm not hungry. My metabolism is so slow. I can get by on very few calories unless I'm bulking.

Speaking of metabolism: mine has really tanked over the past few months. I had my thyroid tested bc of that, dry skin and hair, cold all the time, fatigue, significant unexplained loss of strength. My thyroid (tsh) came back almost normal: subclinical hypothyroidism. The doc says it's not enough to be causing my symptoms and no treatment is necessary. So my tsh is a little high and T4 is normal. Didn't test T3 (as far as I know). If any of you are knowledgeable on this and have insight or suggestions, PLEASE!

Thanks!

----------


## Old Duffer

My wife had similar thyroid issues. Luckily her Dr says, "I don't care what the numbers say. I care about how you feel" and put her on T4 supplement. 

It has helped a lot

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> My wife had similar thyroid issues. Luckily her Dr says, "I don't care what the numbers say. I care about how you feel" and put her on T4 supplement. 
> 
> It has helped a lot


Maybe I need a new doc. I can ask to see the endocrinologist 

Thanks

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Been 100% on my diet but the scale hates me. Up this morning: 127# 

Can't let that screw with my motivation. 

PF day today, cardio this afternoon and quads tonight

----------


## KittyO1

> Killed shoulders tonight. 15 sets. 3 of traps, 3 calves, 4 glutes 
> 
> I have 20 sets of quads and 5 glutes for tomorrow. Any suggestions? What are your favorite quad exercises?
> 
> Had a good diet day. It was basically pv, but I used a couple whole eggs (so 6 whites plus 2 whole, instead of 9 whites only). That was meal 1 and 5. Had 5oz chicken and 1/2 cucumber for 2. Protein "ice cream" for 3. 5oz top round and 1/2 red bell pepper for 4. It doesn't sound like a lot of food, but I'm not hungry. My metabolism is so slow. I can get by on very few calories unless I'm bulking.
> 
> Speaking of metabolism: mine has really tanked over the past few months. I had my thyroid tested bc of that, dry skin and hair, cold all the time, fatigue, significant unexplained loss of strength. My thyroid (tsh) came back almost normal: subclinical hypothyroidism. The doc says it's not enough to be causing my symptoms and no treatment is necessary. So my tsh is a little high and T4 is normal. Didn't test T3 (as far as I know). If any of you are knowledgeable on this and have insight or suggestions, PLEASE!
> 
> Thanks!


That stinks about your thyroid! I have had so much trouble with mine. I convinced the to get an ultrasound and they found multiple nodules and that it was enlarged. That led them to more test to find that I have whats called Hashimotos. Its an autoimmune disease that basically causes the body to attack the thyroid slowly killing it. Unfortunately the doctors refuse to treat it until it pretty much dies. So, I self treat the symptoms with desiccated thyroid and just recently added t3 due to my reverse T3 being elevated from long term calorie deficits. 

Hopefully with a little pushing, you get get some answers and relief! That junk is miserable!!

----------


## Obs

> Killed shoulders tonight. 15 sets. 3 of traps, 3 calves, 4 glutes 
> 
> I have 20 sets of quads and 5 glutes for tomorrow. Any suggestions? What are your favorite quad exercises?
> 
> Had a good diet day. It was basically pv, but I used a couple whole eggs (so 6 whites plus 2 whole, instead of 9 whites only). That was meal 1 and 5. Had 5oz chicken and 1/2 cucumber for 2. Protein "ice cream" for 3. 5oz top round and 1/2 red bell pepper for 4. It doesn't sound like a lot of food, but I'm not hungry. My metabolism is so slow. I can get by on very few calories unless I'm bulking.
> 
> Speaking of metabolism: mine has really tanked over the past few months. I had my thyroid tested bc of that, dry skin and hair, cold all the time, fatigue, significant unexplained loss of strength. My thyroid (tsh) came back almost normal: subclinical hypothyroidism. The doc says it's not enough to be causing my symptoms and no treatment is necessary. So my tsh is a little high and T4 is normal. Didn't test T3 (as far as I know). If any of you are knowledgeable on this and have insight or suggestions, PLEASE!
> 
> Thanks!


Adrenal fatigue?

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Adrenal fatigue?


I'll have to look that up
Thanks!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Rest day and cheat meal day as I'm out of town. I'm bringing my son on his first airplane trip. We're visiting family in the Bay Area. 

And TBT


Me, a year ago.

----------


## Old Duffer

> Rest day and cheat meal day as I'm out of town. I'm bringing my son on his first airplane trip. We're visiting family in the Bay Area. 
> 
> And TBT
> 
> 
> Me, a year ago.


Hope it's a fun trip!

----------


## Proximal

> Rest day and cheat meal day as I'm out of town. I'm bringing my son on his first airplane trip. We're visiting family in the Bay Area. 
> 
> And TBT
> 
> 
> Me, a year ago.


Have fun, enjoy the city! Does your son like fish?

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Have fun, enjoy the city! Does your son like fish?


He does, but I don't. 
We visited my dad, my sister, and her family. My sister takes care of my dad. 
At the beginning of the thread I mentioned these past few months have been tough. One of the tough things has been my dad's failing health. His age is catching up with him. He has some dementia- good days and bad days- limited mobility, poor hearing and eye sight. He has prostate cancer and lymphoma, but the doctors aren't worried about either at his age. He'll be 95 on Tuesday, God bless him! He was in good spirits and still has a great sense of humor. Really glad we were able to make the trip.
My boy was great at the airport and on his first flight.
Went off diet most if the day. Weighed in lighter this morning at 126.2. Wtf, scale??? But I'm not complaining- just doesn't make sense

Back at it today

----------


## Proximal

Sorry bout your dad PB. Damn, 95! 

Congrats on a nice trip. 

But, you don't like fish? That's so un-southern Californian, lol.

----------


## KittyO1

So glad the flight went well! I hope its an amazing trip! Hate to hear about your dads health but its wonderful that hes 95 and still got his sense of humor!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Sorry bout your dad PB. Damn, 95! 
> 
> Congrats on a nice trip. 
> 
> But, you don't like fish? That's so un-southern Californian, lol.


I know, right! Did I mention my dad is a midwesterner? That must be where I get it lol

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> So glad the flight went well! I hope it’s an amazing trip! Hate to hear about your dad’s health but it’s wonderful that he’s 95 and still got his sense of humor!


Thanks!
When I explained we were celebrating his bday 5 days early he joked about not taking any chances lol (like he might not make it another 5 days)

----------


## almostgone

> Maybe I need a new doc. I can ask to see the endocrinologist 
> 
> Thanks


Thyroid issues can be a real challenge to address. My wife struggles with hers. 

Don't hesitate to see an endo/shop around until you find the one that will help you. Like most hormonal issues, cookiecutter approaches generally aren't effective. 

Good luck, PB!  :Smilie:

----------


## Proximal

> I know, right! Did I mention my dad is a midwesterner? That must be where I get it lol


Chicago boy myself. I blame my wife for my sushi habit!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Back on track with diet yesterday after a cheat Th. Taking one more rest day bc I'm beat.
Cardio tomorrow morning and possibly another day off from the gym. With work and meal prep I might not make it to the gym. It is extremely rare for me to take more than a day's rest, especially when I'm not sick

Have a great weekend!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Spring break is coming to an end here; my son goes back to school tomorrow. You know what that means? More time for me to do the things I love to do and need to get done.
Seeing a hand doctor in the morning, been getting cortisone shots for stenosis in my thumb. If I get out of there early enough I'll head to the rink for some skating cardio. 
As for tonight: gym and food prep

----------


## Charlie67

> . 
> As for tonight: gym and food prep


What's your food prep look like PB? Tonight I made 6 pounds of chicken, 3 pounds of turkey, 18 boiled eggs, and rice. That's about my normal meal prep, sometimes I do potatoes. And I cook broccoli daily.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> What's your food prep look like PB? Tonight I made 6 pounds of chicken, 3 pounds of turkey, 18 boiled eggs, and rice. That's about my normal meal prep, sometimes I do potatoes. And I cook broccoli daily.


Holy smokes! You got me beat!
I pan seared a few pounds of chicken breast- got 8 servings of 5oz cooked. 
I broil steak every other day
I scramble eggs daily, once or twice, as needed
Usually eat veggies raw

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Got my thumb shot up with cortisone this morning. Let's hope this works!
One more thing I wanted to include in this log was my use of pain meds and sleeping pills. I'm trying to reduce/eliminate both.

Been holding steady last few days at 126.2

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Subbed for motivation.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Speaking of metabolism: mine has really tanked over the past few months. I had my thyroid tested bc of that, dry skin and hair, cold all the time, fatigue, significant unexplained loss of strength. My thyroid (tsh) came back almost normal: subclinical hypothyroidism. The doc says it's not enough to be causing my symptoms and no treatment is necessary. So my tsh is a little high and T4 is normal. Didn't test T3 (as far as I know). If any of you are knowledgeable on this and have insight or suggestions, PLEASE!
> 
> Thanks!


Conversation with my doctor:

You are in range. 

And Im barely in range.

You are at the low end and in range. 

Statistically Im not optimal. Can we call it not optimal and see how I respond to lowest dosage possible? Please. Pretty please. Thank you!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Thyroid issues can be a real challenge to address. My wife struggles with hers. 
> 
> Don't hesitate to see an endo/shop around until you find the one that will help you. Like most hormonal issues, cookiecutter approaches generally aren't effective. 
> 
> Good luck, PB!


Exactly!!! My OBGYN took care of everything except Thyroid.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Still holding at 126.2. I know I need to add more cardio (currently approximately 1x/week), particularly HIIT if I want the scale to budge. Also need to tighten.up diet. Been a little loose since my trip to San Jose 
PV day today

2 pain pills yesterday, no sleeping pills. Listened to a relaxation meditation podcast to help me fall asleep. Got a decent night's sleep. 

I did hams at the gym last night: single leg kbell sldl, nordic curls, lying curls, standing curls, seated curls: 15 sets total. Threw in a little high rep/low rest/light weight shoulders, and as always glutes for good measure

Happy Tuesday, friends!

----------


## Capebuffalo

For you PB

52 reps

----------


## Capebuffalo



----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> For you PB
> 
> 52 reps


I love CT, but I'd die laughing if my he was yelling at me repping out like that

Btw, I had the pleasure of working out there- Iron Addicts Gym in Signal Hill. It's a hot, dirty, old-school, closes-early dive

----------


## Capebuffalo

> I love CT, but I'd die laughing if my he was yelling at me repping out like that
> 
> Btw, I had the pleasure of working out there- Iron Addicts Gym in Signal Hill. It's a hot, dirty, old-school, closes-early dive


You are kidding me. That’s awesome. I’d love to go there once.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Cold flex. What do you guys think comparing last spring (profile pic) with today? Obviously fatter now, but more muscle???

Heading to the park for a run

----------


## Old Duffer

> Cold flex. What do you guys think comparing last spring (profile pic) with today? Obviously fatter now, but more muscle???
> 
> Heading to the park for a run


Hellz yeah!!!

----------


## Obs

> Cold flex. What do you guys think comparing last spring (profile pic) with today? Obviously fatter now, but more muscle???
> 
> Heading to the park for a run


Looking amazing ypur arms are fuller throughout!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> You are kidding me. Thats awesome. Id love to go there once.


Do it!!!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Hellz yeah!!!


SWEET!!!! Will pop with cut!

----------


## KittyO1

Looking awesome PB!!!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> You are kidding me. That’s awesome. I’d love to go there once.


Yeah, it's a sh!thole, but the people and vibe are awesome. It's 20 minutes from where I live. If you're ever in soCal we can drop in there

----------


## charger69

> Cold flex. What do you guys think comparing last spring (profile pic) with today? Obviously fatter now, but more muscle???
> 
> Heading to the park for a run


Damn- you look great. Glad your not competing against me. lOL


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Yeah, it's a sh!thole, but the people and vibe are awesome. It's 20 minutes from where I live. If you're ever in soCal we can drop in there


I will go to the Mecca at muscle beach this summer. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I will go to the Mecca at muscle beach this summer. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep me posted. I'll join you if possible

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

You guys are too kind!
Thanks for the support. It's hard for me to feel good about my body or even recognize the muscle when I'm carrying extra fat. This helps!

----------


## Capebuffalo

> You guys are too kind!
> Thanks for the support. It's hard for me to feel good about my body or even recognize the muscle when I'm carrying extra fat. This helps!


Remember you can’t build muscle without a little fat. It’s just not possible.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Got my cardio this afternoon: 18 minutes steady state and 12 HIIT
Shoulders for 15 sets, traps for 3, calves for 3, glutes for 3

Steak and veggies for meal 5 tonight then hoping to get to sleep early

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Did not get enough sleep last night... maybe 6 hours. I need 8-9 to feel good.
Used my pain med last night but no sleeping pill. Just melatonin and my relaxation podcast. 
Got in 40 minutes LISS cardio this morning- skating. 
No gym tonight- rest day

----------


## charger69

> Did not get enough sleep last night... maybe 6 hours. I need 8-9 to feel good.
> Used my pain med last night but no sleeping pill. Just melatonin and my relaxation podcast. 
> Got in 40 minutes LISS cardio this morning- skating. 
> No gym tonight- rest day


6 hours- I would be ecstatic to get that much!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

I've been using melatonin to help me sleep for a few months now, I was happy to ditch the prescription which just let me completely comatose. I hope it's working well for you too. 

Keep up the good work PB.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> 6 hours- I would be ecstatic to get that much!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're a machine. You run on fumes
Lol

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Welp! This is why I don't lose weight...
I went way off my diet today. Gave in to the carb cravings I get when sleep deprived. Feeling sh!tty about it. I want to burn this feeling into my head so I don't make this mistake again.

----------


## Old Duffer

Tomorrow you won't even see it's effects, except in the toilet bowl.

One binge does not = failure. Your metabolism is rev'd up. You'll burn thru those carbs. 

If you're into self-punishment do some extra cardio. Take that extra fuel n push a little harder

You're just fine :-)
This too shall pass

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Tomorrow you won't even see it's effects, except in the toilet bowl.
> 
> One binge does not = failure. Your metabolism is rev'd up. You'll burn thru those carbs. 
> 
> If you're into self-punishment do some extra cardio. Take that extra fuel n push a little harder
> 
> You're just fine :-)
> This too shall pass


Thanks, buddy! Tomorrow is cardio in the afternoon and chest at night. I'll make sure to do HIIT and a little extra steady state

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Thanks, buddy! Tomorrow is cardio in the afternoon and chest at night. I'll make sure to do HIIT and a little extra steady state


You're better than me. I keep wanting to workout twice a day, I am too lazy to have to shower twice though 

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> You're better than me. I keep wanting to workout twice a day, I am too lazy to have to shower twice though 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


LMAO


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> You're better than me. I keep wanting to workout twice a day, I am too lazy to have to shower twice though 
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


This brings up a good question: who showers twice a day when they split up their workouts or do cardio separate from lifting?
I admit, I'm a stinky girl. I never get two

----------


## Old Duffer

> This brings up a good question: who showers twice a day when they split up their workouts or do cardio separate from lifting?
> I admit, I'm a stinky girl. I never get two


Shower? Hell no! Embrace da funk!

Keeps people from bugging me :-)

----------


## Charlie67

> Welp! This is why I don't lose weight...
> I went way off my diet today. Gave in to the carb cravings I get when sleep deprived. Feeling sh!tty about it. I want to burn this feeling into my head so I don't make this mistake again.


I don't condone, support, encourage, recommend, or even really understand bulimia... But when I have days like this PB, a certainly understand bulimia a bit better  :Smilie: 

C-
(I truly don't mean to offend anyone, apologies if I did)

----------


## Charlie67

> This brings up a good question: who showers twice a day when they split up their workouts or do cardio separate from lifting?
> I admit, I'm a stinky girl. I never get two


Every damn day.... I workout after work, and I need to shower afterwards or I'm not allowed home for dinner. One day a week I workout over lunch, sometimes that's a 3 shower day.... The whole thing is ridiculous.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I don't condone, support, encourage, recommend, or even really understand bulimia... But when I have days like this PB, a certainly understand bulimia a bit better 
> 
> C-
> (I truly don't mean to offend anyone, apologies if I did)


Dude! Seriously! If I didn't hate vomiting so much I'd consider it

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Back on track today. Ran at the park for cardio: 20 minutes steady state, 15 HIIT
Chest (18 sets) shoulders (9 sets) abs (3 sets) calves (4 sets) glutes (5 sets)

Kept on diet 100%
Even took all my supplements. 

The difference a good night's sleep makes!

In April I did only 6 cardio sessions. I plan on 12 or more in May, and including at least 10 minutes of HIIT in each

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> I don't condone, support, encourage, recommend, or even really understand bulimia... But when I have days like this PB, a certainly understand bulimia a bit better 
> 
> C-
> (I truly don't mean to offend anyone, apologies if I did)


Yuuuppp. I even looked up ipacac (spelling questionable) which is no longer available. Ended up down a rabbit whole leading me to a method used for dogs, hydrogen peroxide. That was a low, sad few weeks....

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Welp! This is why I don't lose weight...
> I went way off my diet today. Gave in to the carb cravings I get when sleep deprived. Feeling sh!tty about it. I want to burn this feeling into my head so I don't make this mistake again.


The exact reason I am on keto. That way I have to think twice before eating carbs having to worry about going through the keto flu again.
Not going to stay on it long though, seemingly impossible to build muscle wo carbs and my recovery is shit

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## charger69

> Back on track today. Ran at the park for cardio: 20 minutes steady state, 15 HIIT
> Chest (18 sets) shoulders (9 sets) abs (3 sets) calves (4 sets) glutes (5 sets)
> 
> Kept on diet 100%
> Even took all my supplements. 
> 
> The difference a good night's sleep makes!
> 
> In April I did only 6 cardio sessions. I plan on 12 or more in May, and including at least 10 minutes of HIIT in each


Just remember that HIIT is taxing on your system. Its ok every now and then to just do LISS. 
Go girl!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Didn't log over the weekend but got a good back workout on Saturday (DOMS so good!), and shoulders and traps Sunday. Nice! No cardio over the weekend. Not enough sleep. Super busy with family and work. 
Got to sleep in the morning. Yay, Monday! (Monday morning is my weekend)

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

25 min cardio (easy run, steady state)
Quads (20 sets)
Glutes (5 sets)
Diet PV day 100%
Slept well last night.
Thinking about cutting mynightly pain pill in half. Wean off. It helps in many ways, but it does disturb my sleep. Not good to be using these pills, anyway

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Today is cardio-only day. I did 18 minutes ss run and 12 minutes hiit (30 seconds sprint/45 seconds walk)

My iliac crest hurts. Not sure if from abduction exercises M night or running on uneven grass on T. First noticed it after my run T.
Never had this problem before. Typical run, but pretty intense abduction exercises.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Yesterday was arms day. Did some calves and glutes, too. Planned on 5 sets glutes but hip was still bothering me so stopped halfway into second set

Haven't been sleeping last couple nights and today my everything hurts. Fibromyalgia flare up. I'll get to bed early tonight. 

Question for anyone who happens across this: what do you like for hamstrings? I usually do stiff leg deadlifts (variations), machine curls (sitting, lying), standing cable leg curls, occasionally I'll do kbell pass thru lunge. Oh, and Nordic curls. What else is good? Split squats? Step ups? Really want the focus on hams, not quads

----------


## charger69

Try deadlifts ( not stiff leg). Also try placing your heels on a 45 plate and do stiff leg dumbbells. 
High leg press 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Try deadlifts ( not stiff leg). Also try placing your heels on a 45 plate and do stiff leg dumbbells. 
> High leg press 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I do rack pulls/deadlifts on back day. I'll try the sl db w/plate under my heels, the leg press with high foot positioning 
Thanks, Charger!

----------


## Obs

> Yesterday was arms day. Did some calves and glutes, too. Planned on 5 sets glutes but hip was still bothering me so stopped halfway into second set
> 
> Haven't been sleeping last couple nights and today my everything hurts. Fibromyalgia flare up. I'll get to bed early tonight. 
> 
> Question for anyone who happens across this: what do you like for hamstrings? I usually do stiff leg deadlifts (variations), machine curls (sitting, lying), standing cable leg curls, occasionally I'll do kbell pass thru lunge. Oh, and Nordic curls. What else is good? Split squats? Step ups? Really want the focus on hams, not quads


Romanian dedlift from deficit bend knees a little
Roman chair bend knees a little

----------


## Charlie67

> Yesterday was arms day. Did some calves and glutes, too. Planned on 5 sets glutes but hip was still bothering me so stopped halfway into second set
> 
> Haven't been sleeping last couple nights and today my everything hurts. Fibromyalgia flare up. I'll get to bed early tonight. 
> 
> Question for anyone who happens across this: what do you like for hamstrings? I usually do stiff leg deadlifts (variations), machine curls (sitting, lying), standing cable leg curls, occasionally I'll do kbell pass thru lunge. Oh, and Nordic curls. What else is good? Split squats? Step ups? Really want the focus on hams, not quads


Good Mornings (but it's a low-back killer, so careful). And Glute-ham raises are terrific for your hamstrings.... They're just hard as hell to do. I don't have a machine for them at my gym so I have to be creative, I hook my heels under one of the cable assemblies and in-elegantly fall forward on my face.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Good Mornings (but it's a low-back killer, so careful). And Glute-ham raises are terrific for your hamstrings.... They're just hard as hell to do. I don't have a machine for them at my gym so I have to be creative, I hook my heels under one of the cable assemblies and in-elegantly fall forward on my face.


Yeah, I think that's what I'm calling Nordic curls. Seriously hard! I kneel (facing the wrong way) on a lat pull cable assembly, tuck my heels/ankles under the knee pad, and fall forward from the knees (I use a ball to catch myself at the bottom) then contract the hammies to bring myself back up. Same???

----------


## Charlie67

> Yeah, I think that's what I'm calling Nordic curls. Seriously hard! I kneel (facing the wrong way) on a lat pull cable assembly, tuck my heels/ankles under the knee pad, and fall forward from the knees (I use a ball to catch myself at the bottom) then contract the hammies to bring myself back up. Same???


I never heard it called that, but yeah it looks the same. They're impossible. I mostly just shoot for a sudo-controlled forward fall, controlling the descent with my hamstrings, then push-up my way back to the top. Maybe 3 good one's if I'm lucky  :Smilie:

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I never heard it called that, but yeah it looks the same. They're impossible. I mostly just shoot for a sudo-controlled forward fall, controlling the descent with my hamstrings, then push-up my way back to the top. Maybe 3 good one's if I'm lucky


You can build up strength quickly by doing some assisted (push off from a ball or stool) or shorten the lever by bending at the hip (kept stiff throughout the exercise). I wanna show off for you now: I did 12, 8, and 8 with minimal push off to assist. Love this exercise!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Romanian dedlift from deficit bend knees a little
> Roman chair bend knees a little


How is Romanian deadlift different from stiff leg deadlift?

Also how do you hit hams on Roman chair?

----------


## Charlie67

> You can build up strength quickly by doing some assisted (push off from a ball or stool) or shorten the lever by bending at the hip (kept stiff throughout the exercise). I wanna show off for you now: I did 12, 8, and 8 with minimal push off to assist. Love this exercise!


It's not showing off if it's a fact. You're killin it PB!

.... But now I must practice just to beat YOU  :Wink: 

C-

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

It was a good weekend. Diet was good. Sleep was good. Got my cardio yesterday and a decent chest workout. 125.2 this morning. 
Have a great week, friends!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Did back last night. 124.4 this morning. I don't feel like doing cardio but if I waited until I felt like it, I'd never do it. Off to the park for a quick run. Shoulders and traps tonight

----------


## Charlie67

> Did back last night. 124.4 this morning. I don't feel like doing cardio but if I waited until I felt like it, I'd never do it. Off to the park for a quick run. Shoulders and traps tonight


Keep at it.... And I totally understand the "waiting until I felt like it" conundrum.

C-

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Shoulders and traps as well as cardio Tuesday. Quads and glutes Wednesday. Thursday is a rest day from the gym. Got a Dr appointment for another cortisone shot. If this doesn't do the trick they'll need to do a minor surgery to release the tissue. Minor = 2 weeks for full recovery.
Been cutting back on the pain pills. Weaning myself off. They don't do much anyway, but it's hard to quit
Sleeping pretty well. 
Diet not great. Cheats Tuesday (almonds and 2 cookies) and Wednesday night (1/2 jar of pb).

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I hit arms Friday, hams and glutes Saturday, tonight I have shoulders. Diet at about 80% No cardio last few days. Still struggling to wean off the pain pills. 

The good news: due to a lovely chain of events I'll be able to rehire my diet coach. I'm at about 16% bodyfat now. My first goal is to lose fat, get down to 12-13%

----------


## Leggodess

> I hit arms Friday, hams and glutes Saturday, tonight I have shoulders. Diet at about 80% No cardio last few days. Still struggling to wean off the pain pills. 
> 
> The good news: due to a lovely chain of events I'll be able to rehire my diet coach. I'm at about 16% bodyfat now. My first goal is to lose fat, get down to 12-13%


You will reach your goals with a cleaner nutrition. What is your current nutrition like?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> You will reach your goals with a cleaner nutrition. What is your current nutrition like?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Dude! I know!
I posted my diet at the beginning of the thread.
I've been taking diet easy lately but I can be very disciplined. I had a diet coach up until a couple months ago. Around the time my prepaid was expiring my mother-in-law died (after a horrible 8 months of pancreatic cancer) and my dad (who is 95) was in the hospital and diagnosed with lymphoma and dementia. It was a rough time. I needed to take a break from everything and deal with my family and my mental health issues (depression, anxiety, chronic pain, opioid overuse)
So, things are getting back to normal. I fell into unexpected money and decided to use it to rehire my coach.


Current diet:

PF plan
Meal1: 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites 
Meal 2: 5 oz (cooked) chicken breast and 2/3 oz almonds
Meal 3: same as 2, or protein "ice cream" * and 2/3 oz almonds 
Meal 4: 5 oz (cooked) top round steak and 2/3 oz almonds 
Meal 5: 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites

Also: 1 c veggies as a snack or with any meal

* protein ice cream is 49g Devotion protein, ice and water for 175 cal, 2.5g fat, 5.5g carb, 35g protein 


PV plan 
Meal 1: 9 egg whites
Meal 2- 5: 5 oz chicken breast
Allowed substitution: 5 oz beef for one meal, protein "ice cream"* for one meal

2 cups veggies 

I take all the vitamins, too

I'll do PF or PV depending on my plans for the day and how I'm feeling


I'll post new diet when I restart with my coach within a few days

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Today's workout:
Abs 3 sets
Seated Armold press 5 sets
Side-lying db lat raise 3 sets
Standing cable lat raise 3 sets
Dual cable ant raise 4 sets
Cable rear delts 3 sets 
Behind back cable shrug 3 sets
Plate loaded rotary calf 6 sets

----------


## Leggodess

> Dude! I know!
> I posted my diet at the beginning of the thread.
> I've been taking diet easy lately but I can be very disciplined. I had a diet coach up until a couple months ago. Around the time my prepaid was expiring my mother-in-law died (after a horrible 8 months of pancreatic cancer) and my dad (who is 95) was in the hospital and diagnosed with lymphoma and dementia. It was a rough time. I needed to take a break from everything and deal with my family and my mental health issues (depression, anxiety, chronic pain, opioid overuse)
> So, things are getting back to normal. I fell into unexpected money and decided to use it to rehire my coach.
> 
> 
> Current diet:
> 
> PF plan
> ...


Nutrition is looking good. 

Sorry to hear about the family. 

I never try protein ice cream. The macros for the ice cream seem ok. How much sugars per serving? How strong is your sweet tooth?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Nutrition is looking good. 
> 
> Sorry to hear about the family. 
> 
> I never try protein ice cream. The macros for the ice cream seem ok. How much sugars per serving? How strong is your sweet tooth?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Zero sugar. The protein "ice cream" is literally just Devotion protein powder, ice, and water. 

The protein powder contains: whey protein isolate, micellar casein, medium chain triglyceride powder, fiber blend, natural flavor, salt, digestive enzymes, sucralose and ace k

I don't have a strong sweet tooth. Carb cravings when I'm exhausted, but the cravings are for any carbs, not necessarily sweets

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Started a new split today:
Day 1 Quads
Quads 20 sets
Glutes 6 sets

Day 2 Arms
Tri 15 sets
Bi 15 sets
Abs 6 sets
Glutes 3-6 sets

Day 3 Back
Back 20 sets
Glutes 5 sets

Day 4 Hams
Hams 20 sets 
Abs 6 sets 
Glutes 3-6 sets 

Day 5 Chest
Chest 20 sets
Glutes 5 sets 

Day 6 Back
Back 20 sets 
Abs 6 sets
Glutes 3-6 sets 

Day 7 shoulders/traps
Shoulders 15 sets
Traps 6 sets 
Glutes 5 sets

4 days on, 1 day off, repeat

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Got 15 min LISS and 10 min HIIT (running) this afternoon, and did Day 1 Quad workout this evening. Strict PF diet today. No more subbing protein supps for real food

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Day 2 back on track with my coach. 126.8 yesterday and today. PF days. I posted what that was at the beginning of this thread, but I'll explain it again here.
PF is for protein and fat. It's a high protein, moderate fat, very low carb diet. 
Meal 1: 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites
Meal 2: 5oz chicken breast and 2/3oz almonds
Meal 3: 5oz chicken breast and 2/3oz almonds 
Meal 4: 5oz top round beef steak and 2/3oz almonds 
Meal 5: 2 whole eggs and 6 egg whites 

Optional: 1 cup veggies with any meal or as a snack

My workout today was Arms. 15 sets biceps, 15 sets triceps, 6 sets glutes, 6 sets abs

Slept well last night.
Still weaning off the pain pills. Down 1/2 a tablet at night. (The tablets are 10mg Norco). I'm using tylenol and ibuprofen in small amounts when needed during the day- maybe 3x/week. Takes the edge off and not habit forming.

Got a rest day tomorrow. Well, rest from the gym, but very busy.

Good night, all!

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Wednesday was a rest day. Stayed on track with my diet. Had a few dizzy spells that worried me. Ended up seeing the doc today. It's just benign positional vertigo. Should've known- my ex gets that occasionally. Glad it wasn't a brain tumor!
Today was back for 20 sets and glutes for 5. No cardio. Great diet compliance. Lotta pain and some dizziness. Not sleeping that great. Still weaning off pain meds.
Weight was down to 124.6 this morning

----------


## Charlie67

benign positional vertigo.... Ah... So that's why I just stay on the couch.  :Wink: 

PB, you're killin' it, keep it up!

Best,
C-

----------


## Leggodess

> Wednesday was a rest day. Stayed on track with my diet. Had a few dizzy spells that worried me. Ended up seeing the doc today. It's just benign positional vertigo. Should've known- my ex gets that occasionally. Glad it wasn't a brain tumor!
> Today was back for 20 sets and glutes for 5. No cardio. Great diet compliance. Lotta pain and some dizziness. Not sleeping that great. Still weaning off pain meds.
> Weight was down to 124.6 this morning


Keep pushing and challenging yourself. Your making very good muscle progress. 

When you get dizzy, are you blacking out at all? How is your blood pressure? I don't think your dizzy spells is nutrition related. It could be your current blood pressure during your workouts, maybe you need more nitrogen levels to help expand your red blood sells to help carry more oxygen and nutrition thru out your body. 

Sometimes I do get dizzy during my hard workouts if my blood pressure temporary gets to high or to low while training. Can happen when I cut my carbs/calories to fast when doing a cut. If I haven't been drinking enough water in a day.. 

Hopefully it has nothing to any kind of cancer or tumer.

Please let us know what your Dr says.

My thoughts and prayers are with you. Your a strong and powerful person. You will beat it.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Thanks for all encouragement and support. I do get light-headed during workouts occasionally but this was something different. The doctor has a specific test for BPV, so we're sure that's all it is. It's not at all serious. 
Got my cardio this morning: 20 LISS and 12 HIIT. Hitting the gym tonight for hams and glutes

----------


## Family_guy

> Today's workout:
> Abs 3 sets
> Seated Armold press 5 sets
> Side-lying db lat raise 3 sets
> Standing cable lat raise 3 sets
> Dual cable ant raise 4 sets
> Cable rear delts 3 sets 
> Behind back cable shrug 3 sets
> Plate loaded rotary calf 6 sets


Wow thats a lot of sets PB!

----------


## Family_guy

> Started a new split today:
> Day 1 Quads
> Quads 20 sets
> Glutes 6 sets
> 
> Day 2 Arms
> Tri 15 sets
> Bi 15 sets
> Abs 6 sets
> ...


That’s even more sets!

----------


## Leggodess

Do you prefer to train early morning, noon, afternoon or evening? 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Wow that’s a lot of sets PB!


Idk... if you break it down it's not a lot. Shoulders for 15, traps 6 (that's more than I typically do). Of course adding in calves and abs things start adding up. Looks like I even skipped glutes that day.

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> That’s even more sets!


Welp, my shoulder day is fewer bc no abs and calves added in. Happy for that. Arms, quads, and hams feel like a lot. 
I'll report back on this after a few weeks- see how my body responds

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Do you prefer to train early morning, noon, afternoon or evening? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Cardio around noon and weights in the evening. Hbu?

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I'm a little down bc in tha past week I've had 2 people ask if I still work out and a 3rd ask what I do in the gym these days.
I know I don't look as conditioned as I like or as I'm used to. But fuck people who ask about it like that. 
I've been on my diet (working with diet coach) a week now. Been keeping on track really well. Gotta have hope my body will start looking better.
I'm afraid I'm slowing down with menopause. I'm not as strong as I was even a year ago. My metabolism sucks! My skin, hair, and nails are all dry. I don't sleep well. And I have a long list of aches and pains. I'm sure running another cycle would help with my strength and recovery. 

Anyway, I had a good day. Cardio in the morning: 12 minutes HIIT and an hour LISS, skating drills with a friend. Hit chest tonight. Felt week but pushed as hard as I could and got it done.

Now for some good news: my oldest niece is pregnant. She's 38 and was told she couldn't have kids so we were all very surprised by the news

----------


## Leggodess

> Cardio around noon and weights in the evening. Hbu?


I love to train mornings and nights. I'm always mixing things up to keep my muscles guessing and growing. I don't do much cardio when bulking. If I do cardio I'll do it in the morning and train heavy and hard that evening. When I'm on a bulking cycle with muscle enhancements, I'll focus more on being a beast in the gym and lift/push very heavy weights and medium weights. 

If I can I like to take a nap around noon time if my schedule allows it.

When I'm cutting I'll do cardio in the morning and a mixed of heavy weights and cardio in the evening. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Leggodess

> I'm a little down bc in tha past week I've had 2 people ask if I still work out and a 3rd ask what I do in the gym these days.
> I know I don't look as conditioned as I like or as I'm used to. But fuck people who ask about it like that. 
> I've been on my diet (working with diet coach) a week now. Been keeping on track really well. Gotta have hope my body will start looking better.
> I'm afraid I'm slowing down with menopause. I'm not as strong as I was even a year ago. My metabolism sucks! My skin, hair, and nails are all dry. I don't sleep well. And I have a long list of aches and pains. I'm sure running another cycle would help with my strength and recovery. 
> 
> Anyway, I had a good day. Cardio in the morning: 12 minutes HIIT and an hour LISS, skating drills with a friend. Hit chest tonight. Felt week but pushed as hard as I could and got it done.
> 
> Now for some good news: my oldest niece is pregnant. She's 38 and was told she couldn't have kids so we were all very surprised by the news


Did your coach reduce your gym time or do you do your workouts at different times of day now?

Give your coach and current plan a few more weeks to see if your making the progress you hope to make. I know your trying to tighten up (burn some fat) but I suggest you still lift heavy weights and medium weights with this current cycle. Still can't believe that your coach took out ABS and CALVES. You should at least train them directly a minimum of one day per week so you keep your current muscle size in those muscles.

Let's see how your body responds to your current nutrition and training cycle. Hopefully your coach is helping.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Did your coach reduce your gym time or do you do your workouts at different times of day now?
> 
> Give your coach and current plan a few more weeks to see if your making the progress you hope to make. I know your trying to tighten up (burn some fat) but I suggest you still lift heavy weights and medium weights with this current cycle. Still can't believe that your coach took out ABS and CALVES. You should at least train them directly a minimum of one day per week so you keep your current muscle size in those muscles.
> 
> Let's see how your body responds to your current nutrition and training cycle. Hopefully your coach is helping.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Nah, I'm still doing abs. Yeah, taking out calves completely was a surprise

----------


## Leggodess

> Nah, I'm still doing abs. Yeah, taking out calves completely was a surprise


Add in a few sets of calves at least one day per week to maintain the muscle you currently have.

Is there any other surprises you got from your coach?

Do you feel like your current nutrition plan is helping?

What is the hardest thing for you to adjust to in your coaches current plan?

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Add in a few sets of calves at least one day per week to maintain the muscle you currently have.
> 
> Is there any other surprises you got from your coach?
> 
> Do you feel like your current nutrition plan is helping?
> 
> What is the hardest thing for you to adjust to in your coaches current plan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Not to derail your convo here ladies but I wanted to ask if that’s your leg in your avi?

----------


## Leggodess

> Not to derail your convo here ladies but I wanted to ask if thats your leg in your avi?


Yes it's my calf muscle 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Family_guy

> Yes it's my calf muscle 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


 :Clap: 

Bravo!

----------


## Family_guy

We have some incredibly fit women on this forum. PB looks awesome. German is ridiculously big. Leggodess’s calf is amazing lol

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Add in a few sets of calves at least one day per week to maintain the muscle you currently have.
> 
> Is there any other surprises you got from your coach?
> 
> Do you feel like your current nutrition plan is helping?
> 
> What is the hardest thing for you to adjust to in your coaches current plan?
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Will do (calves).
Surprises? No.
Yeah, I like my nutrition plan. One thing I learned early on working with this coach, was that a high protein, moderate fats diet is my friend. 
Hardest part to adjust to.... well, when I first started working with him I was remodeling my kitchen so food prep was really, really hard! I look back on that time and marvel at the discipline I had to make it work. I bought roasted chicken breast from Trader Joe's, and a hotplate to boil eggs. For months. Remembering those months gives me confidence I can deal with schedule and food prep issues, monotony of food choices, and all other dieting obstacles.

----------


## Proximal

> I'm a little down bc in tha past week I've had 2 people ask if I still work out and a 3rd ask what I do in the gym these days.
> I know I don't look as conditioned as I like or as I'm used to. But fuck people who ask about it like that. 
> I've been on my diet (working with diet coach) a week now. Been keeping on track really well. Gotta have hope my body will start looking better.
> I'm afraid I'm slowing down with menopause. I'm not as strong as I was even a year ago. My metabolism sucks! My skin, hair, and nails are all dry. I don't sleep well. And I have a long list of aches and pains. I'm sure running another cycle would help with my strength and recovery. 
> 
> Anyway, I had a good day. Cardio in the morning: 12 minutes HIIT and an hour LISS, skating drills with a friend. Hit chest tonight. Felt week but pushed as hard as I could and got it done.
> 
> Now for some good news: my oldest niece is pregnant. She's 38 and was told she couldn't have kids so we were all very surprised by the news


Try to forget those comments PB. But, I feel your pain. A few weeks back I had someone I was trying to impress say to me, so when is all of that stuff supposed to work?. It devastated me for 2 weeks until I slowly crawled out of my self-pity fest & focused on the positives. 

You are sticking with this & thats what counts. 

Congrats on the niece!

----------


## Leggodess

> Will do (calves).
> Surprises? No.
> Yeah, I like my nutrition plan. One thing I learned early on working with this coach, was that a high protein, moderate fats diet is my friend. 
> Hardest part to adjust to.... well, when I first started working with him I was remodeling my kitchen so food prep was really, really hard! I look back on that time and marvel at the discipline I had to make it work. I bought roasted chicken breast from Trader Joe's, and a hotplate to boil eggs. For months. Remembering those months gives me confidence I can deal with schedule and food prep issues, monotony of food choices, and all other dieting obstacles.


When you had to adjust your nutrition for the first time, how did your family react? Did they have to make some adjustments to their nutrition to help make things easier for you? 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> I'm a little down bc in tha past week I've had 2 people ask if I still work out and a 3rd ask what I do in the gym these days.


People suck, but usually they don't mean to. We all know they either mean well, or they're just making idle conversation, but they rarely have any idea how long people can carry those comments around with them. ESPECIALLY if the recipient has been struggling in their given tasks. 

It's easy to say "ignore them", but I know it's F'ing hard sometimes. I have a shit-ton of respect for you PB, so keep don't what you're doing.

Best,
C-

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> When you had to adjust your nutrition for the first time, how did your family react? Did they have to make some adjustments to their nutrition to help make things easier for you? 
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Fortunately for us, they didn't have to make any changes. We all eat different stuff at different times anyway

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Haven't logged in a couple days but diet and workouts are on track. Got some cardio on Tuesday: running HIIT for 12, and LISS for... I don't remember exactly, but 15 or 20 minutes or so. Got another cardio session planned for today. Rest day from the gym. I'm on a 4 days on, 1 day rest cycle. I'll be doing some meal prep tonight with all my free time 
I need some advice on quad workouts but I'll start a new thread for that in the training forum

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I went for a run Th but it wasn't as intense as I hoped. I usually do LISS on a concrete path then switch to grass for HIIT bc it's easier on my knees. The grass is uneven and has gopher holes and whatnot. About 5 minutes into HIIT and land weird and feel that ripping sensation in my iliac crest. So, jogged it out after that. Ice and Motrin and feeling good enough to run again today. I kept to concrete and asphalt the whole time and felt good. I did 25 LISS and 10 HIIT
Th was a rest day from the gym. Friday I did arms. Tonight I have back. 
Diet is going well. I had a carb cheat meal today: a giant bowl of blueberries and a Snickerdoodle "protein" cookie. It has 60g carb, 14g fat, and 16g protein, but it's sold as a protein cookie??? As you might imagine (based on those macros) it was delicious!

----------


## Leggodess

> Haven't logged in a couple days but diet and workouts are on track. Got some cardio on Tuesday: running HIIT for 12, and LISS for... I don't remember exactly, but 15 or 20 minutes or so. Got another cardio session planned for today. Rest day from the gym. I'm on a 4 days on, 1 day rest cycle. I'll be doing some meal prep tonight with all my free time 
> I need some advice on quad workouts but I'll start a new thread for that in the training forum


I'll look for your new thread for quad workout advice. 

Your cardio is looking good. You will improve more.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I haven't posted in a few days... Saturday night I had my cheat meal then a back workout. The cheat meal was heavy on carbs and I had plenty of energy to workout. I usually do my cheat meal as my last meal of the day but wanted to see how I feel having it midday. I'm curious when other people have their weekly cheat meal, those of you who do.
I have a love/hate relationship with cheat meals. Love bc obviously. Hate bc I have an all-or-nothing mindset and tend to overdo it. Also hate bc carb cheats just make me crave more carbs. Fat cheats are better in that respect. 
Sunday morning I did 12 minutes HIIT and 18 LISS, skating. Sunday night I did hams.
Monday night I went to bed around 9pm and basically hibernated. Man, I needed that! I had only 3 hours the night before, and I'm a 9-hour-a-night person. 
Monday was a full rest day.
Tuesday, no cardio. Did 20 sets chest and 5 glutes, and 3 abs. 
Today I ran for my cardio. 12 minutes HIIT and 18 LISS. I have back tonight.
Sticking to my diet 100%
I have a few pounds of chicken to cook up tonight.

----------


## Family_guy

> I haven't posted in a few days... Saturday night I had my cheat meal then a back workout. The cheat meal was heavy on carbs and I had plenty of energy to workout. I usually do my cheat meal as my last meal of the day but wanted to see how I feel having it midday. I'm curious when other people have their weekly cheat meal, those of you who do.
> I have a love/hate relationship with cheat meals. Love bc obviously. Hate bc I have an all-or-nothing mindset and tend to overdo it. Also hate bc carb cheats just make me crave more carbs. Fat cheats are better in that respect. 
> Sunday morning I did 12 minutes HIIT and 18 LIIS. Sunday night I did hams.
> Monday night I went to bed around 9pm and basically hibernated. Man, I needed that! I had only 3 hours the night before, and I'm a 9-hour-a-night person. 
> Monday was a full rest day.
> Tuesday, no cardio. Did 20 sets chest and 5 glutes, and 3 abs. 
> Today I ran for my cardio. 12 minutes HIIR and 18 LIIS. I have back tonight.
> Sticking to my diet 100%
> I have a few pounds if chicken to cook up tonight.


So have you started that new routine from your coach yet? The one I freaked out about how many sets you were doing lol

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> So have you started that new routine from your coach yet? The one I freaked out about how many sets you were doing lol


Yup! Started it that day. It wasn't more than I'm used to. Wanna see volume? Check out what Kitty and Leggodess do!

----------


## Family_guy

> Yup! Started it that day. It wasn't more than I'm used to. Wanna see volume? Check out what Kitty and Leggodess do!


How you like it so far??

----------


## Family_guy

> Yup! Started it that day. It wasn't more than I'm used to. Wanna see volume? Check out what Kitty and Leggodess do!


I can’t do that much volume. Depending on the day I vary between 12-20 sets. After about 75 mins of working out I know I’m pretty much done. I usually do 60 mins total.

How long are your workouts taking?

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> I can’t do that much volume. Depending on the day I vary between 12-20 sets. After about 75 mins of working out I know I’m pretty much done. I usually do 60 mins total.
> 
> How long are your workouts taking?


Usually 60-75 minute range. If I get talking, longer. I take very short rests. Usually just long enough to switch the plates, and drink some water. I try to work 45-60 seconds before I fail, and rest 45 to 60 seconds. Sometimes the work is closer to 25 seconds though. 
I like the split and the volume  :Smilie:

----------


## Leggodess

> Usually 60-75 minute range. If I get taking, longer. I take very short rests. Usually just lo g enough to switch the plates, and drink some water. I try to work 45-60 seconds before I fail, and rest 45 to 60 seconds. Sometimes the work is closer to 25 seconds though. 
> I like the split and the volume


I too like to split up my volume. Some days will be higher volume, other days will be less volume. 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## Charlie67

> . I usually do my cheat meal as my last meal of the day but wanted to see how I feel having it midday. I'm curious when other people have their weekly cheat meal, ...... Hate bc I have an all-or-nothing mindset and tend to overdo it.


I LOVE my cheats... I don't always do it on the same day, or at the same time. Some days my cheats are breakfast, some days they're lunch, sometimes they're dinner, based on family and work obligations. I too have that "all or nothing" mindset, so if my cheat meal is breakfast... I have to be very diligent the rest of the day or things go to hell fast.

I do one genuine CHEAT meal a week, and then one meal where I sort of just go over my calories but with some guidance from my macros for that day. But in both cases I tend to go into those meals (assuming they're planned and not impromptu) only having eaten protein for the day, saving my fat and carbs for that meal.

I'll be honest, I've had a hard time sticking to my diet the last few months. Lots of changes at work, and my kids are very active. But every morning I have good intentions for the day, even if in retrospect things went a little sideways. 

The thing about having that "all or nothing" attitude we share is that it requires the dedication to get back on the horse following a bad day.

Keep at it PB, you're doing great!
C-

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Thanks, C! 
I just came on the forum tonight to complain I had a shitty day.
As far as training and diet go, I've stayed on track. Only 3 cardio sessions last week. It's gonna be hard getting cardio in this week, too

----------


## Old Duffer

Thanx for the update either way. It's not always sunshine and rainbows

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Thanx for the update either way. It's not always sunshine and rainbows


Ain't that the truth!
Happy to have my evening workouts to look forward to!

----------


## Proximal

> Thanks, C! 
> I just came on the forum tonight to complain I had a shitty day.
> As far as training and diet go, I've stayed on track. Only 3 cardio sessions last week. It's gonna be hard getting cardio in this week, too


Sorry for your bad day, but only 3 cardio?

Self accountability is great, but try not to beat yourself up too badly.

Have a better day today PB!

Will start my fasted cardio as soon as my cat gives me permission.

----------


## Leggodess

> Thanks, C! 
> I just came on the forum tonight to complain I had a shitty day.
> As far as training and diet go, I've stayed on track. Only 3 cardio sessions last week. It's gonna be hard getting cardio in this week, too


It's ok, sometimes we have very good workouts, other days (weeks) we will have not so good workouts. The main thing is to get into the gym and do our best. A not so good workout is better then NO workout.

Keep at it. Don't give up. We all have your back. We will help encourage eachother and be more successful 

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

Got my 4 days cardio last week. Hitting the gym 4 or 5 days on/1 day off. Had a cheat meal Friday night. Very busy, productive weekend but managing to get meals prepped and training in, so that's good. Sleep has been good.
My coach wanted me to switch up my cardio. Currently running or skating 4x/week 10-15 minutes HIIT and 20-30 minutes LISS. I do that in the morning or midday, then train at night. Now I'll be doing 8-15 minutes HIIT at the gym before training. It'll save a lot of time, but not as fun.
Another training change: 30-40 second rest between sets. I started that last week. Again, it saves time but not as fun (bc have to use lower weights)
I'm a big fan of switching up facets of my workout, and rest between sets is just one of the variables we can toy with. I try to keep my tut at 45-60 seconds, but sometimes fail sooner. Given I am training only for hypertrophy, any downsides to keeping my pace like this for a couple months?

----------


## Obs

> Got my 4 days cardio last week. Hitting the gym 4 or 5 days on/1 day off. Had a cheat meal Friday night. Very busy, productive weekend but managing to get meals prepped and training in, so that's good. Sleep has been good.
> My coach wanted me to switch up my cardio. Currently running or skating 4x/week 10-15 minutes HIIT and 20-30 minutes LISS. I do that in the morning or midday, then train at night. Now I'll be doing 8-15 minutes HIIT at the gym before training. It'll save a lot of time, but not as fun.
> Another training change: 30-40 second rest between sets. I started that last week. Again, it saves time but not as fun (bc have to use lower weights)
> I'm a big fan of switching up facets of my workout, and rest between sets is just one of the variables we can toy with. I try to keep my tut at 45-60 seconds, but sometimes fail sooner. Given I am training only for hypertrophy, any downsides to keeping my pace like this for a couple months?


Not in my opinion. 
HIT is good for six weeks before you need a break to change up from my experience

----------


## HoldMyBeer

> Got my 4 days cardio last week. Hitting the gym 4 or 5 days on/1 day off. Had a cheat meal Friday night. Very busy, productive weekend but managing to get meals prepped and training in, so that's good. Sleep has been good.
> My coach wanted me to switch up my cardio. Currently running or skating 4x/week 10-15 minutes HIIT and 20-30 minutes LISS. I do that in the morning or midday, then train at night. Now I'll be doing 8-15 minutes HIIT at the gym before training. It'll save a lot of time, but not as fun.
> Another training change: 30-40 second rest between sets. I started that last week. Again, it saves time but not as fun (bc have to use lower weights)
> I'm a big fan of switching up facets of my workout, and rest between sets is just one of the variables we can toy with. I try to keep my tut at 45-60 seconds, but sometimes fail sooner. Given I am training only for hypertrophy, any downsides to keeping my pace like this for a couple months?


That's a long time for TuT, is that for the whole set? I like to keep mine around 4-6 seconds per rep (depending on the exercise). If so, I guess I would be in the same ballpark. 
I am personally not a fan of HIIT before lifting. To my recollection, you only have about 45-60 minutes worth of glycogen stores (which is ideal for lifting) when working out with intensity. Then once those are depleted it switches over to use fat, which is ideal for cardio.

Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> That's a long time for TuT, is that for the whole set? I like to keep mine around 4-6 seconds per rep (depending on the exercise). If so, I guess I would be in the same ballpark. 
> I am personally not a fan of HIIT before lifting. To my recollection, you only have about 45-60 minutes worth of glycogen stores (which is ideal for lifting) when working out with intensity. Then once those are depleted it switches over to use fat, which is ideal for cardio.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS993 using Tapatalk


Yeah, that was for the whole set, not a single rep

I'm on really low carbs so not sure about my glycogen stores

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

I'm on a 4-days on/ 1-day rest training cycle. Today *should* be a rest day but I planned to hit the gym tonight then take tomorrow and possibly Friday off bc my son's bday is tomorrow and my nephew is visiting from out of town for two days so we'll be really busy and getting to the gym will be tough.
I am so exhausted though 
Not sure what to do
Rest day today and probably tomorrow, and possibly Friday, too?
Advice, please!

----------


## Leggodess

> I'm on a 4-days on/ 1-day rest training cycle. Today *should* be a rest day but I planned to hit the gym tonight then take tomorrow and possibly Friday off bc my son's bday is tomorrow and my nephew is visiting from out of town for two days so we'll be really busy and getting to the gym will be tough.
> I am so exhausted though 
> Not sure what to do
> Rest day today and probably tomorrow, and possibly Friday, too?
> Advice, please!


Stick to the plan. You can do it. Maybe you can have one day of high clean carbs. Sometimes the one day of high carbs can help when on a very low carb cycle.

Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk

----------


## PeanutbutterDC

> Stick to the plan. You can do it. Maybe you can have one day of high clean carbs. Sometimes the one day of high carbs can help when on a very low carb cycle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S327VL using Tapatalk


Oh, no! I don't think I explained it right. The diet isn't a concern. It's getting out of family obligations all day, for two days, to go to the gym

I ended up texting my coach. He advised I take the time off. Working out as consistently as I do, the extra rest will probably help, not hurt

Thanks for responding, Goddess!

----------


## Charlie67

Rest days are for the weak PB!

Just kidding. Family obligations are always conflicting with my gym time... And honestly, sometimes they conflict with my happiness too  :Wink: 

Nonetheless, we do what we gotta do.

Sounds like things are going well, keep it up!

Best,
C-

----------

